# Phoenix (Goldie)



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

AMAR took in this rescue a few weeks ago. His name is Phoenix (Goldie) and he was surrendered in the middle of the night to the shelter. He had maggots in both eye sockets and in his prepuce and he was incontinent. They actually couldn't find one of his eyeballs because it was sunken. This boy is being held as evidence and allowed AMAR to pull him and put him in a wonderful foster home for humane reasons. Unfortunately, little Phoenix has terminal bladder cancer and a tumor in his prostate. His foster mom is allowed to take him to an internist and ophthalmologist under AMA Rescue. His eyes are recovering pretty well. He will remain as evidence and his body will need to be returned when he passes. So until then he will be given a wonderful home and lots and lots of love. Bless the little guy!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Poor baby. It's so good that he will know unconditional love in his final days. Sending prayers for his comfort and peace.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Poor sweet little innocent baby. I'm sure we don't even want to know what the case she is evidence in involves. Makes me sick.

I can't steal it from her, so I'll give Celeta credit, Phoenix's little ears look like Angel Wings. Love her!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Bless this little dog, AMAR, and the saintly foster who is letting him live out his life the happiest way possible.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh what a sweet baby. Such a sad story, but so happy that his last time here on earth will be one of love.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Phoenix was taken on by AMAR because he was believed to be a Maltese in the shelter. Here is his intake photo from the shelter. So he is an "Honorary Maltese". Poor sweet boy! But I am glad he will have the life he deserves, even if it is for a short time.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Makes me cry every time I see his picture. He's in good hands now, thank God.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

I'm sure you can guess who the angel on earth is that is fostering this sweet pup. That's right, it is our Bron. Her amazing heart and strength is beyond measure. She has to clean up after him several times a day given his condition. What an example to follow! She has her own pups and fosters and yet couldn't say no to this poor, sweet soul who is at the end of his days. Dear little Phoenix (don't you love his name! I think it is so apropos given his ears which look like wings) will spend his twilight being pampered and loved. Thank you, Bron.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh Phoenix is heartbreaking. I can see from the last photo why they would have thought he was a Malt. I cannot imagine how someone can allow another living being to suffer they we he surely did before being rescued. My hope is that "the evidence" will lead to formal prosecution and a conviction. Lifting up a prayer for his beautiful fighters spirit.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

We were very fortunate that Bron was able to work with the shelter and they allowed her to take him to the vet for the eye exams and then for further testing only to find the bladder cancer. It is blocking one of the kidney's, so its not functioning well and the bowel is involved too.
Bron is feeding him venison that he loves and anything else his heart desires. He gets the pick of the beds in the house. He has his good days and not so good. What more could we do for this sweet soul?? He is still on a hold as evidence and one can only hope they get more then a slap on the wrist.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Is the cancer operable? OMD he's is sooo cute! He does look like an angel, wings and all.... I'm totally in love with him just seeing his piccie....awwww....♥♥♥


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

No it has metastasized to the bowel and the kidney and can not be removed. Far too late for this sweet heart.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Bron is truly amazing as a person and with these dogs!! Sweet little Phoenix is in my prayers. :heart: 

Edie, thank you for providing further details on his case!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Bless this sweet soul - I hope his finals days are filled with nothing but love!


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Phoenix is in my prayers!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

plenty pets 20 said:


> No it has metastasized to the bowel and the kidney and can not be removed. Far too late for this sweet heart.


I'm crying :bysmilie:thinking of all the years that he was denied and the love...
Any way to find out who dumped him? Maybe put it on the local news,someone will turn those people in!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

lmillette said:


> AMAR took in this rescue a few weeks ago. His name is Phoenix (Goldie) and he was surrendered in the middle of the night to the shelter. He had maggots in both eye sockets and in his prepuce and he was incontinent. They actually couldn't find one of his eyeballs because it was sunken. This boy is being held as evidence and allowed AMAR to pull him and put him in a wonderful foster home for humane reasons. Unfortunately, little Phoenix has terminal bladder cancer and a tumor in his prostate. His foster mom is allowed to take him to an internist and ophthalmologist under AMA Rescue. His eyes are recovering pretty well. He will remain as evidence and his body will need to be returned when he passes. So until then he will be given a wonderful home and lots and lots of love. Bless the little guy!


I hope they only need his little body for a short time ,maybe have the remains go back to his fosters so he can get the dignified burial or cremation , the eternal rest,he deserves...
I know I couldn't rest until my departed fluffs cremains were back with us...I even had fosters cremated and brought home..they were still my kids...


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I know some of you may have seen this already on Bron's face book, but thought to update everyone else.
Last week Bron had to make the sad trip to the vet to have little Phoenix put to rest. He was not eating and no matter how hard Bron tried he was continuing to loss weight and strength. He was only 3lbs and sleeping all the time, so the vets and Bron knew it was time.
His little body was then transported by Bron back to the shelter to be held as evidence. I guess his job on earth is not done, but he is at least pain free and running whole and happy at the bridge in spirit.
Little Phoenix you have risen and we loved you well for the time you were with us. Bron gave him 3 of the best weeks of his life.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Oh my gosh!!! How can anyone neglect the fluff to this point!! You said that the remains of this poor baby is back at the shelter for "evidence". Does that mean they are trying to prosecute the person(s) that did this to this poor baby? What is the story behind this poor fluff? Was it owner surrender? Can you keep us posted as to what happens to the culprit(s)?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

RIP sweet baby. No more pain or sadness, run and play at the bridge little one.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Rip sweet boy. Thank you Bron for letting this special guy have a peaceful and loving end.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

RIP Baby Boy...run and be free. :smcry::heart:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

My heart aches.....may he RIP. :smcry:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I read on Bron's FB about Goldie going to the bridge,I hope he can be returned from the shelter evidence area....afterwards to Bron , rest in peace...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Poor little Phoenix. :crying: What a terrible life he must have had. :angry: I hope they nail these people to the wall. At least little Phoenix knew true love before he left this earth. Thanks Bron and AMAR. He could have died in that shelter and it would have been more heartbreaking.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Edie thank you for updating everyone! Poor sweet boy. I know it broke Bron's heart! She gave him the best care and love he could have received before going to bridge. Bless his sweet soul!


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Poor little guy. Thank you for making sure that the final weeks of his life were filled with love.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Bless his heart, I'm so thankful he found Bron and found love.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Bron had a very hard time emotionally with this precious one. How she can handle this degree of emotional chaos is beyond me, she is an amazing person to say the least. When I die, I want to come back as one of Bron's pups.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Bron is truly an earth angel. Please pass on my condolences. I'm so sorry this sweet baby couldn't be saved  but what a blessing he lived his last weeks under Bron's tender loving care.


----------

